#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  >  伺服器搬遷Bug收集匯總

## 雪麒

由於兩邊伺服器环境差異甚大，且域名更動，在搬遷過程中難免有大量Bug存在。請各位集中回報於此帖，雪麒將在首帖隨時更新Bug修補進度。

已知未修補Bug：
部分區域頭像未顯示

已修補Bug：
勳章圖片無法顯示——已正常郵件系統未設定——已設定聊天室到新主題的鏈接未修正——已修正聊天室無法設定初始密碼——已修正修正友情鏈接“鱗目界域”錯字導航欄鏈接修正協作平台登錄功能修正『檢視您發表的文章』、『檢視未回覆的主題』鏈接修正

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  雪麒：

      狼版的新開始和新紀元令本狼五味雜陳，不過能初步順利搬遷真是太讚啦！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

      本狼的反映的問題應該還算小的，就是白牙老大昨天發一篇部落格發文，結果本狼現在發現不見了；以為是在新闢的兩岸三地政治討論區，結果也沒有。不知道是不是雪麒覺得爭議性過大所以就刪除了？

      另外，本狼也發現在首頁各版面的最新回覆中，沒有各版最新回覆獸的頭圖。而在各版面當中，沒有設置頭圖獸的則沒有顯示預設頭圖，要等到點進該會員資料中才有。      

      還有，一些獸的發文數量在搬遷後也有了一些變化。像本狼在搬遷前的發文篇數是1491篇，結果剛才本狼一看發現變成1495篇；相形之下，阿拓則是減少了，從150篇降為149篇。而之前一直是699篇的護狼，則變成700篇；而原先發文數有112篇的銀星，現在也只剩下105篇而已。不知道是不是單純因為政治新區域的開闢導致某些發文算進來，還是搬遷的BUG，本狼就不得而知了。

      最後，可能是本狼的理解有誤，不過之前雪麒不是表示在臨時域名下的狼版無法發文嗎？結果本狼居然除了在這裡之外，其他版面也能發現回覆區，這是怎麼回事？

                                                                                                 北極凍狼    斯冰菊    摯書

                                                                                                      狼版12年4月15日    20:49

----------


## 川崎大龍

在新伺服器上的狼之樂園會被AVAST防毒擋住，現在正在交叉比對是否是AVAST誤判



Update: Run過其他幾個vBulletin基礎的論壇，都可以正常載入，現在狼樂得關閉網頁防護才能登入。

Secound Update:已經回報誤報資訊給AVAST，正在等待回覆。

----------


## 狼王白牙

新的服務器無法從國外（大陸以外）的VPN 連線進來。

即使是新的聊天室也不斷的掉線，小寂昨日有反映過。

致冰菊，無論什麼原因，咆哮與吼叫總是有些爭議，總是傷和氣，適時的告知或引導決定才是好管理員。
但只要過去的真相沒有明白，好奇的狼總是會試著在不明顯的地方咬咬看，用爪子碰碰看物理型態的話題，
直到有個滿意的瞭解才會滿足。本狼原本不喜類似話題，只是某些屬性被激發了潛能。
如果過去大家讓我在Wiki上繼續編輯，或許我會忙到今日，而不會跨入被激發潛力的這個領域。

服務器的搬遷是體力活，但也是個學習好機會，如果不是目前不適宜接手，真想親自嘗試看看。

最末雖然言之過早，成功搬遷，沒有黑客足跡跟進是最好的，如果資源不勝滿意，還請考量國外方案。
或是不見得是一家服務商，畢竟大陸有成千上萬家。寬帶及最貴，使用寬帶廉價的國家的服務器，不代表不愛國。
由於上面有會員反映防毒軟件擋了新的樂園，建議所有程序重新安裝，插件重新安裝，
難保舊的程序碼沒有漏洞。無法肯定過去幾年是否有黑客之輩植入了些什麼在舊服務器上。

----------


## 雪麒

*To 冰菊：*

部落格和論壇系統是分離的，其實那篇文章有專門搬遷過來，但是卻未能顯示，可能是一個Bug，不知白牙君能否勞駕重新發布一次。

頭像確實是一個問題，已經註意到。

發文數量理論上是繼承4月10日的統計數據，不過論壇運行10年有餘了，版面變遷和規則變化亦甚多，其實很多會員的這個數量不准確，如果真要重新統計可能絕大多數會員的發文數會有變化，而且多半是降低，所以還是算了吧。

確實是冰菊理解有誤了，現在這裡當然可以發文，毫無問題，只是以前的舊論壇已變為只讀。

*To 川崎：*

如果可能，請使用其他安裝同樣版本殺毒軟體的電腦瀏覽測試，我也會於近日使用虛擬機器測試。我有查詢關於“URL:Mal”的相關信息，但似乎內容以對Avast!的誤報的抱怨內容居多。

以下是著名在線病毒分析工具VirusTotal的檢測結果：
https://www.virustotal.com/zh-tw/url...is/1429163803/


*To 白牙：*

我一般使用 http://www.webpagetest.org/ 進行網頁性能和全球的連通性測試，目前看來表現尚可。如果有會員發現網站在自己所在的地區訪問緩慢，也請及時回報給我。

Wilddream Chat 聊天服務其實和搬遷無關，或者說，其實並未搬遷。本來就是外部服務，以前是這樣，現在還是這樣。考慮換用輕量級一點的聊天服務方式，XMPP可能還是太“高級”了一點，還是留給Google，Facebook之類的大網站用吧。

伺服器已經啟用了更高等級的防火牆以防止注入、篡改和木馬，同時CDN的啟用隱藏了實際IP，並對CC攻擊有更好抵禦能力。近期可能對論壇系統進行升級。

然而我想，網站的安全性受很多因素影響，物理因素只是一方面。有些時候即使身穿輕裝，仍然安全無虞；有些時候即使身披重甲，仍然危機重重。相較與在構造堡壘上花費巨大精力而言，我更願意追求前一種境界。

----------


## ykmran

主機是自架的...其實現在的vps才不是太貴
一個月150台幣(5美金/月)的vps也不是沒有(digitalocean等)

你還有學校email的話，可以去github拿student offer
offer裡面有digitalocean的100美金credit，可以讓你試試150台幣一月的vps是什麼速度
你可以免錢試20個月...A_A

另外dig了一下，似乎這裡用的cdn是對岸貨，這樣好嗎？
cdn的話我只用cloudflare...因為夠快

如果你不是用windows當伺服器，我可以給一下安全性建議

如果你用cloudflare，請開啟flexible ssl
讓別人可選使用https，再在nginx.conf加上hsts header

攻擊伺服器的問題其實不用多想，只要站點沒有跟別人有利益衝突，沒人會攻擊的
因為攻擊別人也要燒錢
cc攻擊的話，看nginx log再用cloudflare擋攻擊者ip就好了
大不了在nginx設定limit_req

系統入侵的話，基本上別開ftp，只開sftp
ssh只開公私鑰，port改成22和2222之外的port (因為攻擊很煩)
遠端管理頁面(phpmyadmin等)在nginx上設定只限使用私有ip登入
不在家中的話，用l2tp/ssh tunnel/shadowsocks登入就行了

怕系統漏洞的話，就天天全系統更新就好了
個人超不喜歡centos ubuntu等有版本號的發行版，因為一更新就很麻煩
所以我只用arch，我的vps和家裡的伺服器都是用arch

最後，請經常用quallys ssl test / quallys vunerbility scanner / openvas 掃自己的伺服器
然後逐個漏洞幹掉吧

happy administrating

____________

似乎論壇發送不了email，[del]你需要的是在postfix中填上isp提供的smtp server作為reply[/del] postfix的mydomain需要碰一下

加油吧...

____________

真實ip似乎太容易被找到了吧...
如果那是本站的真實ip的話，這ip也有太多open port了吧...
像mysql的port為什麼不被防火牆擋掉...?
...另外，這站是架在windows伺服器上面的嗎...
難怪經常被黑...

----------


## 雪麒

To ykmran：

不好意思我並非網路技術相關從業人員，在伺服器的管理方面必然有許多初級和不完備之處，讓您見笑了。

CloudFlare並非沒有用過，只是之前在其他網站上使用的效果不太好就是了，既然您有提到，那再打開試試。

MySQL端口已擋，感謝提醒。

Email確實還沒有設，近期會來設定。

----------


## ykmran

> To ykmran：
> 
> 不好意思我並非網路技術相關從業人員，在伺服器的管理方面必然有許多初級和不完備之處，讓您見笑了。
> 
> CloudFlare並非沒有用過，只是之前在其他網站上使用的效果不太好就是了，既然您有提到，那再打開試試。
> 
> MySQL端口已擋，感謝提醒。
> 
> Email確實還沒有設，近期會來設定。


其實不止MySQL端口要擋，其他跟網站運營沒什麼關係的端口也要擋
像本站的情況，應該只剩下http和xmpp的端口

ftp端口如果不可避免不能擋的話，那就請用強密碼
當然可以取代的話請改用sftp (在windows底下架設ssh-sftp server有點難底...)

cloudflare的話其實速度和功能也很理想，
只是用cloudflare對於對岸的網絡支援，打開cloudflare網站會十分慢，對岸主機用cloudflare不會好到哪裡去...
就看看你的個人伺服器一個月開支要多少，多於150台幣/5美金/30人民幣的話，可以試試vps
vps地點設新加波，加上cloudflare的話，網站超快的

我也不是什麼專業人員，我只是學生一個，當站長只是這兩年的事
什麼知識的都是在這兩年慢慢學的 (但是我很久以前就喜歡獸人)
大家都加油吧

----------


## 冽焱

作者自刪
原因：不想分享，不必分享，不需要傷眼睛

----------

